# pics of the new 90 gallon aquarium



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

*not the best quality but taken from an IPAD at night and for some reason only one of the pictures is big. The last one is kind of what it looks like at night with the moon LEDs

enjoy!


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll post some better pics soon, but all is well with the new tank!


----------

